

Instagram, Chuck Close, Digital Photography, and Social Software - xg
http://christmasgorilla.com/post/1306165457/ive-been-trying-to-play-with-instagram-rough

======
xg
Some notes on Instagram, aspirational self representation, and homogeneity.

